# Tackbb's 12x24 workshop build



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright everybody, I have been putting this off for a very long time. I completed my new workshop about 10 months ago but still seem to be putting in the finishing touches. I decided to go with a 16x24 building with high ceilings. (and named this thread 12x24 by accident! Mod please change to 16) I will post this in separate sections (darn 5 image limit) explaining what was done and I have over 250 pictures to choose from to illustrate the process. Ready.. set... go!


Starting a long long time ago (March 2012)

Here is the base framing. I knocked this out in a couple of days with my brother-in-law helping.














Here is a google earth image - they happened to catch me working.








I received shipment, I was excited until I saw how much they damaged by dropping it this way. 








I laid down the deck and started framing right away:











More to come!


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

More framing:










Decided to put in 4 windows. I found windows on Craigslist for $10 each with 7 total windows. ended up using 4 and selling the other 3 almost breaking even.

















I decided to build two closets, the small closet will have my network/audio equipment in it and enough space for a toilet (future plan). The closet on the right will have my DC in it.










Put in the loft above the closets:


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

There is an 8 month difference between the last post and this one. During the build of the base platform I made a terrible mistake and lifted the entire 16x24 base (before decking). I wasnt successful moving it the 2 inches that I wanted too but did give myself a hernia. Surgery and 6 months away from hard labor later I was able to continue the build (although limited still by pain).



First three were easy. I did these by myself because I was being impatient and because they were above the loft.









Installed a door.











I am lucky to have the help of my father and brother in law to help do a lot of the hard work from here on out. Putting in the trusses did have a few more friends involved which made it go by in a couple of hours.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Installed Decking on the roof. Thankful to have a wife who is willing to get up there and work!










































Complete with moisture barrier.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

With some beautiful weather and a willing helper the tin roof went up in a days time. I honestly did not even set foot on that roof - my wife and her brother did all the hard work while I brought them sheets and held it from the bottom.











If you look towards the bottom you can see that I got some windows put in at some point.



















Started electrical as soon as I had a roof over my head.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its looking real good. Be sure to keep us updated on the build.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Insulation and electrical going in:










Proof that I went overboard on my electrical outlets. 220 at the lower height and 110 higher.









Much needed heating and cooling.









I bought this, used it, broke it, returned it. not worth the investment.









The start of drywall:


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Tape mud and the boring stuff:









Painting with my helpers:









Final color:











During the 8+ months of being exposed to the elements the decking has rotted. I decided to pull it all up now instead of moving expensive machinery on top of it.









Its a good thing I pulled up the floor, it was worse than I thought.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Fixed it up right.









Replaced the rotted sheets and put down a second layer with glue between. 









Finished floors feel strong, I actually jumped on them a lot saying "look how awesome this is!" :icon_smile:









Just as I went in overkill mode for electrical I did the same with lights. I lucked out and found all of my lights on craigslist. I paid $250 for $800+ (retail) worth of lights.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

First thing to go in the shop was my brand new lung savers





















Then came in a shipment I have been looking forward to for a VERY long time!!! :icon_smile:

New drill press, bandsaw, edge sander, & drum sander.









That's all that I would consider to be part of my shop build. I have since started the long process of organization in the shop but will keep them separate from this thread.


Thanks for looking! let me know what you think.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very good turnout. I will likely end up building something similar in a year or two.

Mark


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW That is a serious build. Looks like an unlimited budget. Awesome new tools too.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> WOW That is a serious build. Looks like an unlimited budget. Awesome new tools too.


If it WAS unlimited I would have built it 3 times larger, I already feel cramped. But that is only in my dreams.

As far as budget I did go over by about 20%. Mostly because I had to repurchase some materials after it sat exposed to weather for so long.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for documenting it for us.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay, this is cool. I am very tempted to build an outbuilding in my yard as well. But a couple of things surprised me. First, I am amazed code allows you to build a structure of that size with no other foundation that those blocks. Nothing seems to secure it to the ground. Are you in an area with frost? If I did that the building would heave. Also would be worried about high winds. I am also surprised that you didn't use any hangers for the floor joists. I am not a contractor by any stretch but perhaps someone in the trades could comment. Other than that, nice job. Very ambitious project.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

LearnByDoing said:


> Okay, this is cool. I am very tempted to build an outbuilding in my yard as well. But a couple of things surprised me. First, I am amazed code allows you to build a structure of that size with no other foundation that those blocks. Nothing seems to secure it to the ground. Are you in an area with frost? If I did that the building would heave. Also would be worried about high winds. I am also surprised that you didn't use any hangers for the floor joists. I am not a contractor by any stretch but perhaps someone in the trades could comment. Other than that, nice job. Very ambitious project.



I am in Texas where frost line isn't an issue. The foundation is standard for this area but I did not show everything. I am required to dig down 18" and put crushed stone to place the blocks on. Also required to put "hurricane ties" on two corners vertical to each other - these ties are essentially anchors that go down a few feet and then spread apart and then tie with heavy wire/cable. As far as the hangers - they are not required by building code in this area but if I had it all to do over again they would be used.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Makes sense. I think it probably saves a ton in construction cost. Here in the north east with that size building on a standard slab, the foundation alone would probably be $8-12k. Not sure if there are other alternatives however.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

LearnByDoing said:


> Very interesting. Makes sense. I think it probably saves a ton in construction cost. Here in the north east with that size building on a standard slab, the foundation alone would probably be $8-12k. Not sure if there are other alternatives however.


I looked at doing a Slab but wanted the building moveable for the future. The home I am in now will be a rental in the future and I will move this workshop to a new home or take it to my business property and use it as office space (I wired it with lots of data drops just for this reason).

The cost savings was about $7000 to do it this way instead of slab.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It will be interesting to know if it settles much in a few years. My 10x10 is built the same way as yours and after 5 years I had to have it leveled due to settling or the doors would not open.


----------

